# Artikel im Herforder Kreisblatt am 17.03.18



## RSO (17. März 2018)

Hallo,

heute morgen staunte ich nicht schlecht über den Artikel. Ich bin wöchentlich im Stukenberg mit dem MTB unterwegs und kann das nicht nachvollziehen, was da geschrieben steht. Immer die bösen MTB- ler. Da meint man ja das der Stukenberg von hunderten MTB-Fahrern bevölkert wird. Ich sehe da meistens keinen.
Und der regionale Radsportclub unterstützt diesen Schwachsinnsartikel auch noch. Der Förster sollte sich mal lieber drum kümmern die umgefallenen Bäume aus dem Wald zu entfernen.





Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## Mountain77 (17. März 2018)

http://www.westfalen-blatt.de/OWL/K...Radsportler-sorgen-fuer-Aerger-am-Stuckenberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (17. März 2018)

doppelpost


----------



## michel77 (17. März 2018)

Natürlich ist Trailbau mit Einverständnis der Waldbesitzer und Trailnutzung mit Rücksichtnahme auf andere Waldbesucher wünschenswert. Aber Naturschäden noch in 20-30 Jahren?  Es ist ein Elend mit solchen Leuten. Leider gibt es derzeit die Tendenz zu einer Solidarisierung der CC Fraktion mit den Gegnern der DH Fraktion im vermeintlich oder tatsächlich eigenen Interesse. Darunter leiden natürlich alle Trailnutzer, die irgendwo dazwischen unterwegs sind, sowie der MTB Sport insgesamt.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. März 2018)

.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. März 2018)

http://www.nw.de/lokal/kreis_herford/herford/22088562_Veraergerung-ueber-Downhillfahrer-im-Wald.html
Eventuell wurden Aussagen auch wieder einmal aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. In der NW liest es sich schon wieder anders.

"Herfords RCE-Vorsitzender Dietmar Müller wirbt um Verständnis für die jungen Leute, die ja de facto nirgendwo eine Möglichkeit haben, zu fahren. "Kontakt zu dieser Gruppe haben wir aber nicht", so Müller, der um eine Lösung bemüht ist. Er selbst ist auch ab und an im Wald auf den Wegen unterwegs und kennt auch die Probleme, die bereits entstehen können, wenn normale Mountainbiker etwa auf Spaziergänger treffen. Downhill sei eine aufstrebende Sportart mit internationalen Meisterschaften. "Aber wie kann es deutsche Talente geben, wenn die nirgendwo fahren können?", fragt er. Am Hermannsdenkmal gibt es eine erste öffentliche Trasse im Wald des Lippischen Landesverbandes. Ein Vorbild für Herford? Der Nachbarkreis, so Frick-Pohl, verfügt über deutlich mehr Wald: "Im Kreis Herford sind es gerade mal 8,8 Prozent.""

Ich finde gerade den Vergleich der verfügbaren Waldfläche lächerlich. Quantität hat nichts mit Qualität zu tun. Der RC hat bisher keine Downhill Gruppe. Sollte dieser Verein offen für diese Gruppe sein und als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung stehen, könnte der Forst doch Streckenbereiche zur Verfügung stellen, wie Vorbild Deister. Nur so ein Gedanke...


----------



## RSO (18. März 2018)

Die Downhiller in der Umgebung fahren an der Hasenkanzel, Vierenberg. Der Stuckenberg
ist doch relativ uninteressant für DH.

Die Wälder sind doch sowieso zu Holzindustrieanbauflächen verkommen. Mit Wald im ursprünglichen Sinne
hat das doch nichts mehr zu tun. Gerade im Stukenberg sieht man die Sünden durch anpflanzen von Monokulturen, Fichten
die der Sturm neulich vielfach umgelegt hat. Die Verwüstungen vom Sturm sind enorm. Den Rest erledigen
jetzt die Harvester die auch keine Rücksicht auf den Waldboden nehmen. Könnte man ja auch Rückepferde
einsetzten... Förster sind ausschliesslich Erfüllungsgehilfen der Forst*industrie* und deren Interessen.
Förster möchten am liebsten gar keinen Freizeitler in Ihrem Industrieanbauwald sehen.

Fragt sich wer hier rücksichtsloser ist?

Existiert die Strecke am Hermann noch?

Grüsse, Raimund


----------



## FallSoDeep (27. Juli 2018)

Hust.. ich bin schon was länger dabei.
In der stürmischen Zeit war der Stuckenberg Pflichtprogramm, die guten Ecken wurden versteckt und gepflegt. Irgendwann fiel das dann auf.. Fakt ist: Die Schuld ist immer irgendwo in der Mitte zu suchen. Nicht alle Biker sind Idioten, manche aber eben doch. Umgekehrt sieht es genau so aus.
Traurig das vieles im Stuckenberg gar nicht mehr befahrbar ist...

Grüße aus Herford!


----------



## RSO (27. Juli 2018)

ja, viele schöne Trails sind jetzt durch querliegende Bäume vom Sturm versperrt. Die Waldbesitzer lassen
die Bäume auch so liegen.
An der Hasenkanzel und am Vierenberg hat der Waldpächter lauter Verbotsschilder aufgestellt
"Biken verboten" schade....

Ebenso Grüsse aus Herford zurück.


----------

